# band groves



## Syphacii (Nov 1, 2012)

Can anyone help me with the groves for bands. I've tried sand paper and files but it doesn't really work for me I've got a dremmel but I am never to get groves right. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

well buddy it sounds like you have all the tools you would ever need to do band grooves. Here is how one of the best craftsmen in the bizz does it

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20144-as-tie-bands-or-tubes-style-chepo69/#entry240744

What types/sizes of files do you have?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I never use them. Unless you are tying with string, they are unnecessary.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

what Henry said ! But for creating them with a dremmel just use your 1/4 standing drum horizontally at high speed and press down to the desired depth front and back of a board cut. Natruals are more difficult I would not reccomend you attempt them unless you are confident using the dremmel.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Take your time slow and easy, you'll get it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

No more grooves here, don`t need em...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use band grooves, hard to teach old dog new tricks.


----------



## Syphacii (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks ill give it a try without groves
Not entirely sure of file sizes but ill check


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I always use grooves, may not need them but I prefer them. I just use a rat tail file...they arent always perfect but they are covered.anyway...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I struggled with making grooves.They always looked like crap. I'm not going to do them anymore. What I am going to do is make the tops of the forks just a lil' larger than the rest of the fork. that taper should take care of the issue.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grooves are not necessary as mentioned above but if you prefer them here ya go. Mark location of groove with a pencil and ruler. Use the dremel with the round saw blade to score a straight line in the wood on the scored line . Now you have a starter track for the rat tail file to ride in. Finish with sand paper wrapped around a dowel rod. Last- ENJOY your new shooter! :wave:


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

From observing the amazing creative designs of naturals and ergonomic fabricated slingshots, grooves obviously a personal choice. However, where the fork ends are designed to accept different shooting styles & bands (OTT, TTF, flats, tubes), I can see the design need to include grooves in the 'limited' space at fork ends. Take a look at the Simpleshots or Bill Hayes slingshots with multi-tip fork ends. Naturals or ergo made ss for specific shooting style or band setup, there is more space at fork ends to tie the bands .... more gripping area without the need for grooves. My personal choice is having grooves or mild indentations. I just feel safer, being a 'Catapultist in-progress Learner'


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For most shooters grooves will also help accuracy a little bit. -- Tex


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont use them either


----------

